# Chi needing new home....



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Louis has a member on his board that found a chihuahua that she wants to rehome. If you're interested in this boy, please contact the lady. 

*I found a young male red short haired boy Chihuahua. He is not house broken or neutered. He is not food agressive and seems to be very nice to my other 4 dogs. Ive posted signs in my neighborhood, and no response. If any of you know of a Rescue in the US, in Oklahoma please let me know. I am willing to give him to a good home if they pay for all the expenses to have him transported.*

*You can contact me at 405.326.8095*

*Thanks, Holly*


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

any pics of the dog?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

No none was sent to me. 

Maybe if you call her she can possibly e-mail some? :dontknow:


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

depending on its age I might be able to find it a great home


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

does anyone have their email or other contact info? phones are down due to lighting and my cell phone is dead


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

No I don't have any other info.  Let me go check really quick and see what I can find though.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k. I have left a message requesting more info.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a friend who has been looking to adopt one but theyre havent been any for adoption.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

You can email Holly at [email protected]


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help Kari.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope the chi can find a great home


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks ill drop her an email.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I got in contact with her and received pictures of the dog. Now just to see if my friend can rehome the lost dog.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'd like to see pictures of the doggy


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

If I didn't already have 2 dogs I'd consider keeping him myself


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My first chi Toby was a red smoothcoat, hope he finds a good home soon!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

he is a cutie hope he finds a home.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww I love him.. I hope someone on here can adopt him!


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

He is just soooo cute!!!!! I hope he finds a home.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any update yet?


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I should know by Monday night if he will have a home with someone I know. The person taking care of him is leaving for vacation around the end of next week so if he cant be rehomed he's gonna have to go to the pound. 

Anyone know whats the cheapest airline or method to ship a puppy?


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

If the pup is 8 weeks or older, Continental will ship. I believe it is $250 but don't quote me on that. There are some papers that are needed from a vet.

Where exactly in Oklahoma is this pup? I'm 4 hours from OKC.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh, he totally reminds me of Lucky. :love5: They even have the same eyes. 









I hope he finds a forever home. He's so cute.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

i hope he can go to a good home soon..even a fosterer for the time being until they can get him a home.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

If he wasn't so far away I could probably foster him for a short period until he found a home but he's halfway across the country


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Any word from your friends yet? I guess tomorrow night is still the decision time. I've got a full tank of diesel and mapquest waiting to go get him if needed.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

No word yet theyre out of state until tonight for a weekend getaway.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Susan, you're going to go get him?  What an awfully sweet gesture.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm willing to go get him and foster him for at least a few weeks rather than let him go to the pound. Tyson will let me know if I'm needed. I'm 4 hours from Oklahoma City and I'm somewhat familiar with the city. If there is no home for him with Tyson's friend, then with Tyson's blessing, he will be rehomed here. We have a good SPCA here that has a no-kill policy. I know they will find him an excellent home. I would take him, but my old dog won't have it and Shiloh is becoming less friendly with other dogs other than Sadie. I can't run the risk of a disaster. I can keep everyone separated for a little while though. 

My husband and I are currently fostering 2 abused horses. They are in terrible condition. Our equine vet is going to see them this week. We are doctoring their wounds and working with them to calm them down. They are being fed good feed for the first time in months. They have a long way to go though. We have them quarantined from all of our stock pending their vet check. We won't release them probably for several months and maybe the spring. It will take at least a good 2 months to put weight back on the mare and heal her wounds. The gelding needs lots of attention to get him over his fear that men will abuse him again. We may never cure him though. Once a horse has been beaten by a human, they will fear humans always. Horses are prey animals - they instinctively fear anything with forward facing eyes which includes humans. The mare doesn't fear us, but the gelding will hit the other side of the fence the minute we walk into the lot. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's so generous of you to take in unfortunate animals. We need more people in the world like you!


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I just got done talking to my friend and they would love to take him. Only thing I have to check is to see is how much shipping would cost would be to make sure that they have the money on hand to pay for it. They asked me and I couldnt give a definate answer, so I'll have to look into that. I thought Tyson shipped for $150 but I can't remember with what airline. If anyone knows the cheapest way to have him shipped via air please let me know.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Here is Continental's policies. http://www.continental.com/travel/policies/animals/default.asp

I know that many of Texas breeders use Continental to ship because their cargo areas are climate controlled and they have special handling. The dog must have health papers that are within 10 days of the expected shipping date. The website clarifies everything and there are 800 numbers to call for more details.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I called continental and shipping was surprisingly cheap $125 roughly. I just have to wait for the person to get out of court (attorney not a criminal) to see if they are going to take him for sure or not.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's great Tyson 

Susan, those poor horses.  That breaks my heart. You're so awesome for fostering animals.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

any update on that cutie??


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I arranged time off and was ready to go get him this morning. Unfortunately, we couldn't make connections with the woman in Oklahoma to confirm the pickup and details of where he was/is. At this point, I have no idea what will happen to him. I left several messages on her phone and Tyson left emails and such. I'm really sad that I couldn't at least go get him and have him rehomed locally at the very least. She is supposed to be going on vacation starting the 27th I think - maybe the 26th. Today was pretty much the only day I could do it. Perhaps she was able to find him a home local to her.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I really hope that they found him a home & he wasnt sent to the pound.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Any updates? I really really hope that poor baby wasn't sent to the pound..=(


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Ding ding ding! We have a winner! I have made contact with Holly! The little guy has a place to stay until Holly gets back from vacation which will be in a week or so. We will talk again after she gets back and decide what we want to do. If she has found a home for him in OKC - that will be fine. If not, I will go get him and he can be rehomed here. 

If Tyson's friend still wants him, we would need to work out exactly how to get him there. There are logistical problems. Amarillo doesn't have big jet service - just regional jets. You can't ship live animals on regional jets unless you fly them in cabin. This means someone has to buy a ticket and fly him somewhere else to then be shipped. He can be shipped out of DFW (too far away for me to drive conveniently) or drive him to Albuquerque or back to OKC. I can do that, but might be a couple of weeks before I'm free to get there.

Holly doesn't want him going to the shelter/pound in OKC and the local Chihuahua rescue in OKC refused to take him (said he was ugly and a product of the Taco Bell craze). There appears to be no functioning SPCA in OKC. 

Our local SPCA would take him and he could be rehomed here. 

Anyways - stay tuned for further updates after 8/2. Holly is having him cared for and that's what counts right now.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

You are wonderful people for helping out with this little guy!
And bless you for fostering those poor horses.

*Now* what kind of chihuahua rescue refuses to take in a little one in need of help for reasons like that?
He's ugly? Personally I think he is adorable and if I was in OKC I would have him in a second.
Product of the Taco Bell craze? DUH! no comment on that one.
imo- That is a poor excuse for a rescue group.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

What kind of Chihuahua rescue is that. First he his NOT ugly! And what does looks have to do with it???? I just don't get it.....


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That chi ugly? OMG...that's such a horrible thing to say, and it's so not true. I think that chi is soo sooo cute and I would take him in a heart beat if I was near Oklahoma and if I could afford another dog. Some people are just so ridiculous! Makes me mad...I really hope that baby finds a good home. And loving owners that have eyes to see just how cute he is.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

For me it is made worse because this is a Chihuahua rescue ?? What do they only rescue the perfect?? I mean what about ones with health problems and such, do they turn them down as well???? To me that is like a hospital not treating a persom because of how they look. And what's with the Taco Bell thing??? Sorry but I just needed to vent that because it breaks my heart to hear such comments from any and then from a chihuhua rescue........


----------



## HollyK (Jul 25, 2006)

*Finder of the CHI- Info and more!*

Hi,
Wow, I dont even know how my post got on here! I was told by one of the members my post was here, so I came to give updates and info.

I have to say I am extremly angry with the TX, CHI Rescue. 
Here is the quote I recieved when trying to get hime help,"He's what I consider to be an ugly Chihuahua, but he's a cute dog and he is obviously a product of the Taco Bell craze. " I didnt know CHI rescue only rescued SHOW quality.  And this was the National CHI rescue!! Anyway.. I would love to see them get a kick in the pants or have a word to them to improve their mission. Neverless, the impression I got was he was ugly, and they told me they couldnt help! 

Okay, enough of my rant on CHI rescue. 

I found this guy roaming my neighborhood streets when my husband and I went to go run some errands. A few hours later coming home he was still roaming the streets on the same 2-3 blocks. We thought he may have been one of the neighboorhood kid's dogs so we didn't pick him up. Later, that evening I went a few blocks up from my house to talk to another neighbor and while we were talking a woman came up to us and said is this your dog; he was following this woman who was walking her dog. By this time, this little guy had been walking around the same couple of blocks for about 4 hours and it was about 10pm. 
So, I just decided it was too late for a small dog to be out alone, and I didnt want him to get ran over. I really thought someone would claim him as he was very clean, as if he was just kicked out from a house. 
Other than him being missing, lost, or dumped. He seems very emotionally stable. The only thing I do question, which I am not sure if it is a breed thing, but on occasion I would give a little play growl with him or my other dogs, and he would crouch and cower down a bit.He did this too if I changed the tone in my voice to a serious voice, if it was directed or not directed towards him.

I have posted found signs all in the area he was roaming, and placed an ad in the paper. No calls to get him. It has been a week. As of now I will be gone on vacation, and had no place to take him. I was fortunate enough to have friend volenteer to watch him until we get back. 

While I am gone I will see if she can get him his rabies, and him get neutered.
I would really like this dog to go to a home that would be willing to work with him on potty training if he has potty training issues, that believe in placing identification on their pets (preferably chipping), and will see him as a commitment for his whole life.

I call this boy Nacho, before I realized that a lot of CHI's have this name. It is short for NACHO LIBRE.

I assume he is under a year old. He hikes his leg to mark, but I have seen him squat. He seems to be very very puppish. If he was neutured I would would think he was younger than he really is. I am not sure about this breed as far as when they get older and stop biting hands, he does grab my toes, and hands to bite on like a puppy.He seems to go and go and go a million miles an hour, until he decideds to take a nap.

He loves to play with all my dogs, I have two 60 lbs mut pound dogs, and 2 Italian Greyhounds ( they are about 10lbs each). So, I take it Nacho likes WWF. LOL.

This little guy marked in my house the instant I put him on the floor, which made me think he was not house broken. But after his first scolding he hasn't peed on the floor since. In a confined area he does really well on going the bathroom on newspaper. Now I am beggining to think he may be house broken?? 

He does not seem to be very yippy, as I am not a fan of yippy dogs, and I was surprised to see he didn't excessivly bark. He does bark when he plays with my dogs, and he does howl about 4-5 howls and stops if he doesnt want to be left alone. If he wants attention he whines like a little baby, but that is only if I am in his presence and he is on the other side of the baby gate. Other than that I can say that he is very quite through out the day when alone.:angel10: 

I have to tell you the longer he is here with me the more I love him. I have to say I am a pretty particular on what behaviors I like in a dog, and generally do not prefer small dogs. From what I can tell this little guy seems like the perfect little dog. He is sweet, loves to give kisses, possibly housbroken, fun loving, loves all dogs. I just can't see how the owners would dump, or lose him. As I see it, it is probably better in the interest of Nacho if he finds a home that will give him unconditional love.:love2:

I have been in contact with Tyson- I see there are issues with shots and paper work which I don't have. If that is the case and your friends still wants him, if he could pay for the shots that would be great. I can pay to get him nutered. That way he would have the paper work needed to ship him out.

My only concern with shipping this little guy to someone I have had no contact with and cant verify anything about this person, is at minimum sending him neutered. Since your friend will be willing to pay to have him shipped I can afford to help out on the neutering part. He is very active in that department, and I would hate him to contribute to population issues.

Another thought, our United States Postal office has an office by the airport, I have seen them take chickens and other interesting animals they mail over night, that may be an option to look into for pricing. 

As of now I have a few options when I get back on what to do with him, because I did find a babysitter. I can have him transfered into the ASPA by Hendersu.. (I hope I spelled that corectly) in Amarillo, TX., or I can foster him for a little while and adopt him out, and have the adopters pay for his neutering, shots, ect... I am not in as much of a bind now since I found a dog sitter for him, but I really can not keep him as I am in city limits with 4 dogs as it is.

I will be posting video feed of him in his puppy play action for all to see. As of now I am still willing to adopt him out for an adoption fee of his neutering, and shots. I will also be willing to meet someone an hours drive from me to help transport or pick him up.

Please pass the word.!!! If you cant adopt him.
You can contact me at [email protected] which is the fastest way I respond. 
Thanks again!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't checked in on this thread in days and can I just say...Susan, you are amazing. We need more people in the world like you. We have a horse refuge near me and my vet donates there when her clients lose a pet....it's is truly horrifying what people will do to horses.

And that dog is adorable. If I didn't have three dogs, I would get him. I'm so glad Susan can help and that there is a good shelter to rehome him. In my experience, the little dogs usually do find homes. It's the poor giant black lab mixes that linger needing homes.....

Thanks guys. You're all great.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, and to add...all his behaviors sound "pure chi" to me. It makes me laugh a little to read them...so much like Dolly (also rescued). Thank you so much for saving his life!


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Holly -

My email is [email protected] if you need to contact me. Have a great vacation and we will sort this out when you get back. If Tyson's friends still want him, it might be best to ship from OKC since it is a major airport with full jet service. All he needs is his health papers and an airline approved crate (available at PetSmart, PetCo and the like). One little enough for him would probably run $25 or so. Again, we can work out the details. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah I agree thanks for saving his life.


----------



## HollyK (Jul 25, 2006)

dolly'sgrandma said:


> Oh, and to add...all his behaviors sound "pure chi" to me. It makes me laugh a little to read them...so much like Dolly (also rescued). Thank you so much for saving his life!


I am glad to hear, as I no nothing of this breed, and I'm thinking I have a misconception on this breed being snarly, and yippy. I really like this boy! He represents the CHI breed really well.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the site Holly! :wave: I'm so happy you brought him into your home. He sounds EXACTLY like my chi Lucky that was found along a freeway.  Lucky even howls too. :lol:

I can't believe that so called "Rescue" in Oklahoma. That really infuriates me that they would say something like that. :evil:


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Atleast by finding him a place to stay while your away buys us enough time to plan/figure out the best solution to rehome him. That way nobody has to rush to beat a deadline


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG HE IS SO CUTE! I love his gold eyes! I would so take him if Mike would let me. LOL!


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I would love to be able to take him for myself but since I'm going to be getting my own apartment next summer it would make it real hard to find a place with 3 dogs  otherwise the problem would be solved.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im so glad that he didnt get sent to the pound.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yay...he has a temporary home! That makes me happy. I really really hope he finds a good forever home...


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Its so lucky that you found him! I would be so angry at that rescue how ridiculous.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Holly, glad u find ur way here, I was the one you contacted thru my forum and because I am in Asia..I cant do much to help but get Kari to post it here. You have done a great job to keep him and I hope you can find a sincere adopter for him soon. God Bless.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

any news guys?


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Holly is on vacation until 8/2. I will contact her on 8/3 or so. Until then, nothing much will happen.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

How much would it cost for her to get him fixed at one of the low cost clinics? I'm 95% sure I have him a home, but just have to check with her when she gets back if she's going to be able to get him fixed.


----------



## HollyK (Jul 25, 2006)

OKay I got Chi boy back and have been looking for the snip snip clinic. The lowest I can find him to get him cliped is $52. I think there maybe a place for $35. I wont know until Monday and I call around. I am just going to see if I can adopt him out here, I have done some talking to other rescue people and they have given my pointers in how to get it done. If Tyson you still want to get him, let me know after his shots, and nutering. I am thinking it will cost me anywhere from 65-95 dollars for him to be up to date and every thing. 

I also have a video of him. I will see if I can get more as the days go by.
Holly

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=157694&cdate=20070427&ctime=155548


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I talked to my friend and her boyfriend won't allow her to have a dog so unfortunately I'm not able to find him a home


----------

